
Show HN: Lingohackers – new online community for language learners - batkir
https://www.lingohackers.com/
======
ibdf
Learning italian right now, so I will give it a try. Your price screen is
messed up.

[https://ibb.co/30xRrcJ](https://ibb.co/30xRrcJ)

~~~
batkir
Should be fixed now, if you refresh. Thanks again for mentioning it.

